# مكنة تعبئة للمنظفات



## روبين (13 سبتمبر 2006)

الرجاء كيف اتمكن من تصنيع ماكنة تعبئة للمنظفات دون كلفة عالية


----------



## السندباد العراقي (26 مايو 2008)

الافضل ان تشتريها مستعمله أو من منشأ اسيوي


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (4 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي العزيز انا استطيع باذن الله اعطائك مخططات كاملة مع تصوير فيديو لماكينة تعبئة بودرة وهي بسيطة وغير مكلفة نسبيا اذا كان عندك معمل صغير للخراطة والتسوية 
على كل حال اذا يرجى الاتصال بي عن طريق المشرف المحترم


----------



## aliabuzaid (15 يونيو 2011)

الاخ المشرف المحترم 
بناء على رد المشترك العزيز نزار ابوفاتح بخصوص ماكينة تعبئة بودرة فأنا مهتم كثيرا بالموضوع ولدي الامكانيات الفنية 
لتصنيعها فكيف يمكنني الاستفادة من ذلك وان احصل على امعلومات والخرائط .
 مع اجمل تحياتي


----------

